# fort wayne??



## rabidzoomer (Jan 23, 2007)

anyone from or around here? i live by snider high school if anyone lives near. I also take trips to Indianapolis on some weekends.


----------



## Stifun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Rabid

I live in Decatur, if you would ever like to go out and mess around I would be up for it. 

You can reach me at mickandbecky at mchsi.com


----------

